# Snails?



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a five gallon tank that houses my dear Betta. I've heard that snails help to keep the algae down. Is this true? 
Are snails even compatible with snails? Do you think I should get one?


----------



## tmariexo922 (Apr 19, 2009)

Snails (Apple snails aka Gold/Blue/Black/Ivory mystery snails) do keep down the algae and they also eat the fish poopie...however, keep in mind that since they are eating they are pooping too. it can look untidy when you got snail turds on your glass but ultimately their by product hasnt been a hassle. it falls off the glass soon. i have a gold snail and blue snail and also a teeny baby snail that stowed away on a plant i brought home in a 10 gal tank and my bettas dont mess with em. only thing is you may have a betta that will take a bite @ their antennae so just keep a look out. id advise getting just one, no more than two.. start with one and see how you like it. im not positive how much they eat but two snails to one fish sounds like competition for food but they can also be fed algea wafers (the ones you give to those sucky algae fish), they go nuts on those. FYI snails are awesome to watch...they do some pretty cool stuff under water.


----------



## 518boo (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the snails. I have several in different tanks and I didn't know they eat the poop.


----------



## tmariexo922 (Apr 19, 2009)

no prob...here to help...if and where i can :-D


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Apple snails are less effective for an algae eater compared to nerites. If you want a snail, keep 1-2 nerites only but do supplement them with extra algae afterwards since they will not eat commercial foods unless you are lucky yours of hundred nerites will eat a pellet enthusiastically which rarely happens. The other option is pea-flavored snail jello.

I will not recommend apple snails with bettas. Bettas are very poor tankmates for snails to be honest. They prefer soft water as hard water required for these snails will increase their chances of suffering finrot and other bacterial infections.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info, guys! I wish I could actually trust people at the petstore and aqurium place so I could just ask THEM these questions.

And sorry about my typo up there. Of course I meant "Are snails even compatible with bettas".


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, people at petstores know nothing. People here have experience and know what they're talking about.


----------



## tmariexo922 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Actually...this is a better explanation...enjoy*

http://www.applesnail.net/content/care.php


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I hate snails. They seem to make more of a mess than they clean up. They also have tons of babies, so many that they can eventually take over your tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't care for them either.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Campbell said:


> I hate snails. They seem to make more of a mess than they clean up. They also have tons of babies, so many that they can eventually take over your tank.


 Have you tried other species yet? Your statement is very broad. Not all snails breed that fast. You need to come up with experience first before you back the claims that every snail breeds that fast. Unfortunately, most people seem to think snails are disgusting rather than accept nature has in store for them. Overfeeding is the main cause and an indicator of your actions which is easily addressed but for some people, they still keep blaming the snails for what had happened.:roll:


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Lupin said:


> Have you tried other species yet? Your statement is very broad. Not all snails breed that fast. You need to come up with experience first before you back the claims that every snail breeds that fast. Unfortunately, most people seem to think snails are disgusting rather than accept nature has in store for them. Overfeeding is the main cause and an indicator of your actions which is easily addressed but for some people, they still keep blaming the snails for what had happened.:roll:


I never said all species breed fast. I have had experience with the common Gold/Blue/Black/Ivory mystery snails, and simply said what I thoought of them because she asked if snails were a good idea. I never _blamed the snails._ I just wouldn't recommend them based on my experience with them. I also never said they were disgusting, only that they seem to breed fast. I don't consider that to be calling them disgusting, rather annoying. You are in titled to your opinion as am I.


----------



## ambria (Apr 28, 2009)

I have 2 Apple Snails in my tank. No problems with anything, so far. No babies, no snail marks, no nothing except I do have a very clean tank.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I've always really liked snails, but it sounds like it might not be a good choice at this point. Also, my tank doesn't really have a lid, just a hood and the hood has a hole in it for the heater and another for the filter and from reading some things, it sounds like they can weasel (or snail) their way out and die in situations like this. maybe I'll get one later.

They're just so cute, though!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I use to keep Apple snails,
My covers had the openings for the filter etc,
I never once had any snails leave the tanks.


----------



## ambria (Apr 28, 2009)

onekatietwo said:


> Well, I've always really liked snails, but it sounds like it might not be a good choice at this point. Also, my tank doesn't really have a lid, just a hood and the hood has a hole in it for the heater and another for the filter and from reading some things, it sounds like they can weasel (or snail) their way out and die in situations like this. maybe I'll get one later.
> 
> They're just so cute, though!


Mine has places for the filter etc, and also the air tubes coming into the tank, but not once has my snails had any desire to come out. I see them on the glass and it seems like when they get to the top of the water, they just let go and fall. Not a problem for me.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

What about with plants? I've been reading they'll eat all your plants up. Have you guys had this problem? I mainly have thinner leafed plants, so the snail might be to heavy to eat them anyway but...
Still, I'd hate to have my plants eaten!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought that too, Yet I never noticed any troubles with them eating any of my plants,
Couldn't see where they bothered them at all.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have bladder, apple, MTS, ramshorn, and nerite snails. None of them have harmed my plants.
From what I understand, they have to be very hungy to eat a healthy plant.


----------

